# Was anyones Gender scan WRONG?



## DottyLottie

I have only had NHS scans, cannot really afford a private scan at the mo.

Anyways, at my 21 wk scan - which was actually at 24wks on account of this being the earliest available appointments, I was told I was having a boy.

The sonographer didn't say exactly, YES IT's A BOY! Neither did he point out his dinkle or genital area for us to see, he asked what I thought I was having, and when I said I think it is a boy, he asked why (Had 3 girls already and this pregnancy has felt very different) and he said he would be inclined to agree.

Now, OH and I just took it for granted that the man knows what he is talking about and I have recently bought tons of baby boy stuff, now I keep worrying that he was wrong, and I am having a girl!

Has anyone here ever been told which team they are on only to find the scan was wrong?
:shrug:


----------



## Vici

I've only seen 3 cases since being on this site that were wrong.

hey will never say, yes you are definaely having a boy as if you don't, you can hold them liable! x


----------



## Christine33

i never knew with either of my two but one of my friends was told she was having a boy and out popped a girl. She had a private scan.X


----------



## babydevil1989

iv heard of two people who were told it was a girl and gave birth to boys. my sonographer told me that they are pretty sure with boys as u can actually see the penis but it could be hiding! lol xx


----------



## bubbles123

They told me at my scan I was probably having a boy and I had a boy. But I bought neutral newborn clothes etc just in case. As has just been said they are usually pretty sure with boys as they can see a penis where as with a girl it can be harder to see if it's really a girl or if they just can't quite see the penis for whatever reason.


----------



## DottyLottie

babydevil1989 said:


> iv heard of two people who were told it was a girl and gave birth to boys. my sonographer told me that they are pretty sure with boys as u can actually see the penis but it could be hiding! lol xx

Well this is what I thought, but when I had my 21wk scan with my third pregnancy, the sonographer (private) said it was100% a girl and showed us a very clear image of the genitals, even to our untrained eye, there was no mistaking it was a girl.

I am so paranoid now we have got it wrong, I wouldn't mind having another girl, will just be sad to send all the boys stuff back, I have washed most of it too as I always wash new clothes before wearing, arghhh!


----------



## rwhite

Don't worry hun, your scan experience sounds just like my one with my LO when I found out his gender - I was very unsure for awhile, even though we got a DVD of the scan to take home. She didn't point out the genitals at all, there wasn't a potty shot to be seen anywhere in the scan. But she seemed very confident of what she saw (lord knows where she saw it but she must have :lol:). 

Had another scan a couple weeks later because baby wouldn't cooperate to get all the measurements done, again he was confirmed a boy but we didn't get shown his genitals...

And he popped out a definite boy!

I'm sure all will be fine and that this is your little boy. Congrats! :hugs: xx


----------



## Samemka

With Emma the sonographer said 'I can't see any boy parts but that isn't enough to say it's a girl..*looks again* yes, I'd say girl if I had to guess....'

Cue me coming out 'right, that's it we're not buying anything pink.....'

Go in to be induced with pink clothing, pink nursery, girlie EVERYTHING.....we were lucky LOL!


----------



## curlykate

A co-worker of mine was told she was having a girl, and thought the nurses were playing a joke on her when they said "It's a boy!"
That's the only story I've heard of though, other than a few on this site.
I was so glad when the tech told us we were having a boy. It didn't matter to me either way, but when she pointed out his penis, there was no mistaking it. If she had've said "girl", I would have been skeptical, and not bought anything pink!!


----------



## LoobyLou75

We had 3 scans at which we asked the sex, the first one which was a sexing scan said she thought it was a girl but couldn't say for sure. The 20 week scan the Sonographer said that yes, she was sure it was a girl and our 3D scan said yes, defo a girl! Luckily, she was a girl!


----------



## rach2010

we were told it was a boy at our 20 week scan, she showed us his bits but it wasnt clear, but i guess she knew what she was looking at!


----------



## Missy86

Someone on my facebook was told she was having a boy and had a girl

At my 20w scan they didnt hesitate to tell me he was a boy and I was abit worried that it might have been wrong cos I had brought an lot of blue but I just knew he was a boy


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I do get moments of panic about this. I have a few neutral sleep suits and vest etc. but the majoirty is all blue or 'boyish'. The nursery is neutral but with hints of blue here and there lol.

Me and OH were told at our 20 week scan by the women that "I'm not 100% sure but I'd say it's more than likely a boy" so I'm hoping she's right.

I always got told that it is easier to tell it a baby is a boy due to parts being visible, whereas with a girl it could just be aboy hiding things etc.


----------



## Floralaura

.


----------



## Aunty E

We had a private scan at 16 weeks to check the gender, and explained that my OH's family had a history of boys (like no girls for over a hundred years kind of history). I was really worried, and a bit upset, that I might not get to have a daughter. We wanted to know so that I could get used to it if bubs was a boy, so my first feeling wasn't disappointment at the birth. Anyway she spent ages looking and then pointed out the girly bits to us and said that she was 97% sure it was a girl. We felt reassured by the amount of time she spent explaining what was girly bits and what boy bits would look like. I'll have another gender scan this time, although I'd be really pleased with a boy, another girl would be lovely too :)


----------



## Seity

Generally, I only hear of people getting it wrong when they have a scan before 20 weeks and it's corrected at the 20 week scan. I'm sure it does happen, but I think it's really rare. I don't know anyone in real life who's ever had it be wrong.


----------



## karenm28

We had a wrong one but far too early - 
We had a private scan at 12 weeks and were told it was a girl - I know this is ridiculously early - the scan was to make sure everything was ok rather than gender but I just asked on the offchance she could tell. 
She did say it wasn't 100% but baby was laid with legs wide open and scanning equip was top of the range so we thought she must be right. I know their bits aren't developed at that stage but I think there are very slight differences they can look for.
We were all ready for baby Kate in our minds - then we had our NHS scan at 20 weeks and was definitely a boy! Big shock (of course didn't care either way as was a much awaited baby). We had 8 weeks of thinking we were gonna have baby Kate and then had to get used to baby Thomas.
Strange because I had had a feeling I would have a boy before the 12 week scan. 
It was obvious he was a boy at the 20 week scan, we saw his bits clearly on screen.


----------



## flutterbaby

they was saying she for my last and he was a boy
they said boy at 20 week scan with this and at 32 looked shocked when i said boy and asked oh y did you see something so i won't believe anything until its here:hugs:


----------



## dom85

I know Baby.Love was told she was having a boy at first and she had a feeling that they were wrong and the NHS 20 week scan showed that she was having a girl.

I have heard a couple of stories of it but it's only ever been with private gender scans before 20 weeks. My friend had a private scan and I was surprised by the difference in the picture quality between the private scans and NHS ones, my NHS scans were so much clearer.


----------



## lisa9999

When I was in hosp, a lady came in who had a girl, and ALL the stuff she had with her was for a boy! She refused to put her in a blue sleepsuit and sent her hubby out for pink stuff.

She had spent a fortune on a blue nursery and accessories etc...


----------



## Hello

flutterbaby said:


> they was saying she for my last and he was a boy
> they said boy at 20 week scan with this and at 32 looked shocked when i said boy and asked oh y did you see something so i won't believe anything until its here:hugs:

Hi, just reading ur post... just wondering whether you gave birth to a boy or girl?


----------



## Sugarmuppet

I was told girl at my 20 week scan but I wasn't convinced. I had to have another scan a few weeks later, OH was with me and he was convinced he saw girly bits and the sonographer agreed. I STILL wasn't convinced so OH bought me a private scan for my xmas. That said girl too but I couldn't bring myself to buy pink, just in case! My waters broke at about 30 weeks so I had about another 10 tens scans before I gave birth at 33 weeks...I still asked the sex when she was born! :haha:


----------



## angelandbump

I had a 14 NHS scans due to previous complications of first pregnancy) and 4 private scans and at my 18 week scan i thought it was a boy but the sonographer wouldnt say but at my 20 week scan the lady didnt need to say a thing as i could see strait away as my son liked to show that area off! even at my private 4d scan there was no kidding anyone :)


----------



## lisa9999

There was a woman in the bed opposite me in hosp, who'd had scans and was told it was a boy, and it turned out to be a girl!
She had a case full of boys stuff, and refused to dress her little girl in the blue clothes, and sent her hubby out for pink stuff!


----------



## nevesmummy

_
Hi all, with my second pregnancy i was told at my 20 week scan by a male sonographer, you are having a boy, when my husband said pardon, he said you are pregnant with a male baby, rather snottily, as if we were stupid.
Needless to say already having had one daughter i thought 'phew' thats it then, just the two.
I did several chinese gender charts and each came back 50.50, some said boy others said girl.
We bought some boys things but mainly neutral because in my head i wasn't quite sure.
Anyway as i gave my final push i looked at my husband and said 'its a girl isn't it', and his face was a picture! Lily Rose was born two weeks early on december the 28th, and is beautiful.

Needless to say im going to have one last attempt for a little boy and if all else fails i have some stunning little girls names chosen.
Good look to every1 ttc and take the scan results with a pinch of salt, getting it wrong is more common than the nhs would have us believe.
Big Hugs
Proud mummy of Neve and Lily​_


----------



## llsarahll

I only had an nhs scan and was told a boy and it was a boy :) xx


----------



## Floralaura

I was told wrong. 
I paid for a scan at babybond, we were told it was a Girl, got pics of the ;3 lines' to show the Girl bits. Told everyone.
Then OH said he had a feeling, so we went and got another private scan at another place..who immediately said ''I cant believe Baby just did that'' and I asked what and she replied ''Opened his legs to show us his bits'' yep, he was Boy.
I had scans every 2 weeks for GD and at every scan I asked what sex the Baby was as I couldn't believe he was a Boy until birth.
I swore I would never pay for another gender scan or find out at NHS scan the gender...however I have now decided that I will find out at 20 week scan next time but I know I wont believe it lol.
Its rare though and its when they say Girl and its a Boy usually..x


----------



## bbyno1

I had two scans on the NHS and was told 95% a boy.
That was enough reassurance for me so i went and brought loads of baby boys clothes,the buggy and everything, Anyway i had a strange gut feeling so i booked a private gender scan with Babybond and was told i was actually having a girl! I didn't believe them so i asked to have another private scan with them for free just to confirm and i was told 99% a girl.

I ended up having a girl.x


----------



## lulu35

i was told at 17 weeks i was having a boy (great i have 3 girls ) at 20 weeks i was told "i dont see any boy bits so im saying girl"!!!!!!!.....got my head round having another girl only to be told at 26 weeks boy!!!!...ive left the girlie thing on my sig until he/she is born, have both boy and girls clothing everything else neutral!!!! my gut says boy as this pregnancy is different to my girlie ones x


----------



## BeesBella

Not me personally but when my mum was pregnant with my brother she was up until her last scan that it was a girl then on the last scan they told her he was a boy.


----------



## lori

We were told boy at 17 weeksk and they were right. I think it's easier to mistake a boy for a girl than a girl for a boy, so you're probably on team blue. Congratulations!


----------



## sabriena

Mine wasn't really wrong. They said at one of them that it might be a girl but don't go buy anything pink. The doctor said unless it grows a penis he is pretty certain it's a girl. 

Well...there was a penis and obviously he was a boy  So not wrong in a sense.


----------



## nevesmummy

bbyno1 said:


> I had two scans on the NHS and was told 95% a boy.
> That was enough reassurance for me so i went and brought loads of baby boys clothes,the buggy and everything, Anyway i had a strange gut feeling so i booked a private gender scan with Babybond and was told i was actually having a girl! I didn't believe them so i asked to have another private scan with them for free just to confirm and i was told 99% a girl.
> 
> I ended up having a girl.x

Glad im not the only one with a boy scan and girl birth lol.
Im ttc atm but dont know what to do at the nhs scan, should i tell them what happened last time and see if they will have a better look or will i need a private scan closer to due date do you think? How much do these things cost also, thanks in advance xxx


----------



## louandivy

nevesmummy said:


> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> I had two scans on the NHS and was told 95% a boy.
> That was enough reassurance for me so i went and brought loads of baby boys clothes,the buggy and everything, Anyway i had a strange gut feeling so i booked a private gender scan with Babybond and was told i was actually having a girl! I didn't believe them so i asked to have another private scan with them for free just to confirm and i was told 99% a girl.
> 
> I ended up having a girl.x
> 
> Glad im not the only one with a boy scan and girl birth lol.
> Im ttc atm but dont know what to do at the nhs scan, should i tell them what happened last time and see if they will have a better look or will i need a private scan closer to due date do you think? How much do these things cost also, thanks in advance xxxClick to expand...

I had a private gender scan which cost £65. :flower:


----------



## jojo2909

I gave birth to a girl after being told I was having a boy. Babybond scan costs us £79!


----------



## WinterKage

i had a private scan at 17 weeks was tod i was having a girl then at the nhs scan at 20 wks got told was a boy and he is :) x


----------



## Odd Socks

we were told a girl, but i didn't believe it, so booked a private scan who confirmed she was a girl!
:)
xx


----------



## Sarah10

We were told over 90% chance of a boy, they were right. They cannot tell you 100% though as i've known people who have had scans, been told they were having x or y, when born it was the opposite, and made a complaint! We bought a few boy things but we bought loads of boys clothing when he was born just incase. The scans are supposed to check for abnormalities, i consider it a bonus if they tell you the sex.

Edit: i didn't know you meant a private scan, sorry i didn't read the next comments xx But if i was paying for a private gender scan, i'd be pretty cheesed off if they got it wrong!


----------



## nevesmummy

those prices are not bad i was expecting worse than tht tbh, i think i will see what nhs tells me this time and leave it until a bit closer and pay for one private, i must admit though it was really nice to be surprised on the day after having 'known' the sex, so even though it was wrong we got a surprise birth anyway :) which, being so impatient i dont think i could ever do a surprise birth it would drive me crazy lol xxx


----------



## nevesmummy

Sarah10 said:


> We were told over 90% chance of a boy, they were right. They cannot tell you 100% though as i've known people who have had scans, been told they were having x or y, when born it was the opposite, and made a complaint!
> 
> lol, makes me laugh that people actually have made a complaint that they were told the wrong sex, isnt a baby enough in itself lol, i have heard of people doing it too, some people are never happy eh xxx


----------



## Pixxie

Mine was right but I was paranoid too because they didn't say 'its a girl' they said 'i can't see any boy bits' when she was born though I couldn't have cared less if we had a boy or a girl, in fact it was a full 10 minutes before one of the midwives asked me 'have you checked it's a girl?' xxx


----------



## Spetunia

For those who were told it was a boy but turned out to be a girl, did your ultrasound show all the boy bits? I got one at 17 weeks and the technician couldn't tell but it took her two hours for measurements. My hubby and I were upset because we weren't even given pics or DVD. I went back the next day and complained and they re did it and did give me pics, but the boy bits aren't as distinct as my other two boys at 17 weeks. His wee wee was nowhere up and it almost looked like he had shrinkage. My husband is not convinced it's a boy yet, I don't mind another boy but I'm not sure if it's me just wishing for my little girl. Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## _laura

My first scan I got told it's definitely a girl cause I can't see any bits
Second they went oh it could be a boy but if you got told it's a girl then I'm wrong
Then my third they said 100% girl

Luckily I didn't buy pink things cause I had a boy :)

Edit: my scans were at 27, 36 and 38 weeks!


----------



## zoe87

Mine was right...the sonographer didnt show us 'parts' either and just said 'i think its a girl as theres nothing sticking out there'

obv this had me in doubt to but yep shes deffo a girl!


----------



## lil-star

YES!!! I had 3 scans that said it was a girl (all in all I had about 30 scans!) so when HE was born it was a shock to say the least lol


----------



## Sovereign

There was no mistaking our baby boy on the scan lol x


----------

